# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Ziekte van crohn

## padams

Sinds 1.5j zijn de medici er achter
aanleiding; afvallen, aften, onprettig gevoel in buik
verloop; 15j terug pijnlijke mondblaasjes medicatie ;pyralvect aanstippen .geen resultaat.volgende een soort gel.daarna vewijzing spec. Neemt monster uitslag aften. Medicatie, gel.
Andere spec. Onderzoek maag (niet prettig) b12 te kort wordt niet
opnomen door lichaam.gevolg; b12injecties tot op heden +1ste rectaal onderzoek.mogelijk gluten niet ontvankelijk.
Spec,3 rectaal onderzoek uitslag goed. Tweede maagonderzoek
2e rectaal onderzoek naar dunne darm uitslag; ziekte vancrohn
behandeling pretnisolon40 voel me als herboren;daarna afbouwen met aanvulling aziahioprine 150 bij 15pretnisolon toevoeging 2pentasa. Nu staat de medicadtie op 15pretnisolon 150 azathioprine
2pentasa 1maagbeschermer.bij minder pretnislon keren de klachten
terug 2keer uitgeprobeerd

----------

